# Abandoned Plane Wrecks of the North



## syscom3 (May 7, 2008)

This is a blog with some interesting pictures.

I recommend it.

Abandoned Plane Wrecks of the North


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2008)

Quite interesting, Sys. It would probably cost a fortune to retrieve any
of these or someone would have done it.

Charles


----------



## parsifal (May 7, 2008)

amazing stuff....


----------



## Haztoys (May 7, 2008)

Be sure that you go to the home page on this ....Theres alot more good stuff


----------



## pbfoot (May 7, 2008)

I went skidooing to the B36 site back many moons ago , it was drunk out at the time so the memory is a little jaded


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2008)

Why would anybody want to recreate a four engine failure on a B-24? Maybe I'm not aviation minded enough but that seems alittle crazy.


----------



## Haztoys (May 7, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Why would anybody want to recreate a four engine failure on a B-24? Maybe I'm not aviation minded enough but that seems alittle crazy.



And how does FOUR engines fail at once......... ...


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2008)

ok, I see your point.  I'll go back to my hole now.


----------



## pbfoot (May 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Why would anybody want to recreate a four engine failure on a B-24? Maybe I'm not aviation minded enough but that seems alittle crazy.


Fuel starvation, icing?


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2008)

The more I read my post, the more I realize what a dumb question. When I first read the account it just stood out for me. Oh well!


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2008)

Man I missed that self flagellation.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2008)

Great link Sys, thanks!


----------



## eddie_brunette (May 20, 2008)

Njaco said:


> The more I read my post, the more I realize what a dumb question. When I first read the account it just stood out for me. Oh well!




I've done it many times     

very interesting site 
tx
edd


----------



## <simon> (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow!! That is amazing!!!

Great link thanks Sys


----------

